# Garmin Streetpilot



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with the Garmin Streetpilot c330 or 2660? Also any experience with the Magellan Roadmate 700?

Buck


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Do a goggle search on GPS units.
There is a ton of stuff out there. Look for indeoendent evaluations from experts. Finally, look at the makers web sites.

Good luck!


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Richard,
I've already done that. It sounds like the Garmin c330 is really nice. I was just wondering if anyone here had any experience with them.

Buck


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Buck,

I like the Garmin 276 I believe it is. I cannot justify the cost, but it's small enough to use on my boat, ATV, and truck. Voice directions too. Independent review rate it highly.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Buck
You rich doctors get all the nice toys! :wink: 
I have a friend who has one that I think is the same one your talking about. I have only seen it a few times, but it is neat. I'll see if it is the same thing or not.


----------



## idellalabs (Feb 24, 2004)

I bought the Street Pilot c330 and love it. I'm the queen of getting lost and so far the new toy has proven to be pretty darn reliable. In testing around home, some of the routes are not what I would take but I figure when I don't know where I'm going anyway, any route that gets me there is fine with me. It is easily moved from vehicle to vehicle and now some of my training buddies volunteer to drive only if I bring "Sophie"  
The c330 comes preloaded with maps so you don't have to mess with downloads. 
Carole


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

I have a couple Garmin GPS units, and the only complaint I have is the software for interfacing with a PC is nasty. The units we bought at work involved our IT people and Garmin customer service to finally get them to work together.

I also use Delorme on my laptop in my work truck, and love it. Before I spent a bunch of money on a GPS unit soley for my vehicle, I would look at a good PDA and the Delorme software with Bluetooth. Big screen features of a PDA, and a tool that has more than one use.

JMHO


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I ended up getting the c330 and used it going to a hunt test in South Carolina last weekend. It comes preloaded and preprogrammed, so it's idiot proof. You just mount it on the windshied, plug it in, set your destination and go. It worked great. Very nice not having to refer to directions or a map. The only thing I don't like about it is that it will give your either the shortest or fastest route, but it won't let you program an alternate route. If you make a wrong turn it automatically tells you the new route to your destination. Overall a very nice product.

Buck


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Buck,
On cnet.com, there is a favorable review of the Garmin c330.

It's an expensive toy, about 900.00 I think, so I think I'll wait until the price comes down.


----------

